# Safety-Absicherung Verfahrwagen



## Holzmichl (28 Januar 2022)

Ich habe aktuell einen Fall, bei dem ein Verfahrwagen mit aufgebauter Rollbahn aus einem Handling-Portal aus verschiedenen Plätzen Ware abholen muss. Im/unterhalb des Portals wird auf Rollbahnen gestapelt für das besagte Auslagern.
Der Portal-Bereich selbst ist mit Schiebetoren abgesichert, die fürs Auslagern manuell geöffnet werden müssen. Das Ausfahren der Materialstapel erfolgt manuell über Tippbetrieb in sicherer Entfernung mit Sichtkontakt.
Die Rollbahnen selbst sind berührungssicher gebaut nach BGHM-Vorschriften für Quetsch- und Scherkanten.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt ein Anwendungsproblem mit der Absicherung der Querfahrt:

Sichere Geschwindigkeit ist mechanisch durch die Übersetzung eingehalten. Etwa 5 m/min = 83mm/s (definitiv unter 100mm/s)
Zum Verfahren wird eine Position vorangewählt und durch Drücken eines Freigabetasters der Betrieb freigegeben. Es erfolgt vorab ein Hup- und Blinksignal und nach 2 Sekunden wird der Verfahrwagen per Profisafe/STO freigegeben und positioniert nach Wunsch.
Bremsweg der Querfahrt beträgt 2-3cm aus dieser langsamen Geschwindigkeit.
Der Wagen verfährt mit Spurkranzrädern auf zwei Stahlschienen am Boden. Also ist der Verfahrbereich für die Allgemeinheit offensichtlich definiert.
Die Aktion passiert im Industriebetrieb im Logistik-Bereich. Also sowohl Maschinenbediener, wie auch normale Mitarbeiter sind in dem Bereich. Bedient wird ausschließlich über das unterwiesene Bedienpersonal der Anlage.

Die Masse des Wagen mit Material kann bis zu 10to (4to Wagen + 6to Material) betragen und hat ein Format von 6,5m x 3,5m in der Fläche.
Von diesem Wagen wird per Gabelstapler das Material abgenommen.

Eine Absicherung durch SLG ist baulich nicht möglich. Einen Bumper sehe ich als nicht praxistauglich, da wenn richtig angebracht, der Stapler diesen Zerstören würde bei Abholung des Paketes vom Verfahrwagen.

Was mir am Besten gefallen würde, wären voreilende Lichtschranken, wie bei automatischen Sektionaltoren bekannt und üblich.
Gibt es sowas für den Industriebereich passend mit PLc?

Oder gerne andere Vorschläge oder Empfehlungen.
Bin im Allgemeinen immer im Austausch mit externen Sicherheitsdienstleistern. Allerdings habe ich gerne schon im Vorfeld ein für mich schlüssiges Konzept.

Oder bin ich durch die vorhandene Blink- und Hup-Einheit + manuelle Freigabe schon eventuell passend abgesichert und mache mir zu viele Sorgen?

Schönen Gruß
Michael


Edit: Getriebemotor für Querfahrt ist mit Haltebremse ausgestattet und zweikanalig spannungslos geschaltet.


----------



## maxder2te (28 Januar 2022)

Sofern aus der Risiko Analyse hervorgeht das du eine solche Abschaltung überhaupt realisieren musst, bieten sich Laserscanner an. Die gibt's in Reichweiten ab zwischen 2 und 9 Meter und damit erreichst du max. PLd. 
Gibt's von Sick, Leuze, Pilz, Datalogic, Sentek.


----------



## Elektriko (29 Januar 2022)

Für mich diene Sorgen sind richtig. Wie schon erwähnt, ein Laserscanner in der Fahrt Richtung?


----------



## Holzmichl (29 Januar 2022)

Laserscanner hört sich an sich passend an, allerdings habe ich hierzu keinerlei Erfahrung.
Ich bräuchte mindestens 2 Stück für das Verfahren links und rechts. 

Könnt Ihr mir hierzu Verweise auf Normen oder Richtlinien geben für Abnahme und wiederkehrende Prüfungen?
Von den genannten Herstellern würde ich Datalogic favorisieren, da wir hier auch alle SLGs einkaufen.

Scheint auf jeden Fall aufwendig, solche Scanner zu projektieren, in Betrieb zu nehmen und die Erstabnahme durchzuführen...


----------



## dekuika (29 Januar 2022)

Evtl. gehen auch Sicherheitsbügel.


----------



## maxder2te (29 Januar 2022)

Für die Berechnung der Feldlängen sollte es in der Dokumentation der Hersteller Formeln geben. 

Generell kannst du meiner Ansicht nach für die Betrachtung der Sicherheit auf die ISO 3691-4 schauen. Diese Norm ist zwar für AGVs konzipiert, sollte sich aber auch auf selbstfahrende Querverschiebewagen anwenden lassen.


----------



## maxder2te (29 Januar 2022)

Ich hab mir nochmal deine Fragestellung genauer durchgelesen. 

Mein Statement ist reines Bauchgefühl:
1. Die 2 Sekunden Anfahrwarnung kommen so auch bei AGVs vor. 
2. Eine zusätzliche Absicherung ist meiner Ansicht nach notwendig, vor allem aufgrund der Tatsache dass jemand, der in der Fahrbahn steht nicht einfach ausweichen kann und auch kein Not-Stop-Vorrichtung binnen 600 mm zu erreichen sein wird. 
3. Voreilende Lichtschranke wäre eine Option. Die Frage ist ob du es schaffst diese so anzubringen, dass diese nicht hintertretbar ist. Wenn sie hintertretbar ist musst du die Lichtschranke so ausführen, dass jede Unterbrechung zu einer Wiederanlaufsperre führt. Bei Laserscanner kannst du das u.U. sparen und der Wagen kann nach einer Unterbrechung des Feldes automatisch wieder anfahren. 
Passende Einstrahl-Lichtschranken gibt's z.B. bei Sick mit den L26. 
4. Bei heutigen Laserscanner ist es möglich, zusätzlich zum sicheren Feld 1-2 (oder mehr) nichtsichere Warnfelder zu definieren. Diese sind normalerweise länger und erlauben es, den Wagen "gemütlich" abzubremsen, ohne dass die Schutzeinrichtung anspricht. 
5. Bei AGVs erfolgt die Prüfung typischerweise jährlich, dabei wird der Scanner auf Funktion geprüft und der Anhalteweg gemessen.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Januar 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Scheint auf jeden Fall aufwendig, solche Scanner zu projektieren, in Betrieb zu nehmen und die Erstabnahme durchzuführen...



Wenn du es noch nie gemacht hast, dann empiehlt es sich auf jeden Fall die Inbetriebnahme und Erstabnahme durch den Hersteller machen zu lassen. Die Teile können durchaus zickig sein.


----------



## marscho (29 Januar 2022)

maxder2te schrieb:


> 4. Bei heutigen Laserscanner ist es möglich, zusätzlich zum sicheren Feld 1-2 (oder mehr) nichtsichere Warnfelder zu definieren. Diese sind normalerweise länger und erlauben es, den Wagen "gemütlich" abzubremsen, ohne dass die Schutzeinrichtung anspricht.


Nur am Rande als Ergänzung: Inzwischen gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, mehrere Schutzfelder *simultan und sicherheitsgerichtet* abzufragen.
Sick macht das zum Beispiel bei seiner SafePortal-Applikation. Gerade die Abfrage eines Konturerkennungsfeldes (1 bei Vorhandensein) gibt hier die Möglichkeit, zu erkennen, das ein Objekt in einem bestimmten Winkel *und* bestimmten Abstand vorhanden ist.

Ich habe eine ähnliche Applikation vor 2 Jahren umsetzen dürfen, alles andere als trivial (Anlagenteil hinter der Scannerebene läuft vollautomatisch weiter, wenn AGV zum Beladen/Entladen durch den Scanner fährt). Im Übrigen geht das auch ohne voreilendes Merkmal (hatte ich nicht, demzufolge Auswirkung auf den Abstand, bis die SPS sagt "Ja, ist das AGV"), die Logik zur Unterscheidung Mensch-Material wird "nur" noch etwas komplexer...

Eine Norm gibt's hierfür nicht, am Ehesten beschreibt das vllt. noch die DIN EN IEC 62046.

Theoretisch könnte man evtl. auch ein System wie die C4000 Fusion in Betracht ziehen (Richtungserkennung über liegende/gewinkelte Anordnung). Bei zusammenhängend und nacheinander unterbrochenen Strahlen wird nicht abgeschaltet. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die jetzt immer ein Durchfahren erwartet. Wie schon geschrieben, die entsprechenden Hersteller werden da sicher weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Januar 2022)

marscho schrieb:


> Nur am Rande als Ergänzung: Inzwischen gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, mehrere Schutzfelder *simultan und sicherheitsgerichtet* abzufragen.
> Sick macht das zum Beispiel bei seiner SafePortal-Applikation. Gerade die Abfrage eines Konturerkennungsfeldes (1 bei Vorhandensein) gibt hier die Möglichkeit, zu erkennen, das ein Objekt in einem bestimmten Winkel *und* bestimmten Abstand vorhanden ist.
> 
> Ich habe eine ähnliche Applikation vor 2 Jahren umsetzen dürfen, alles andere als trivial (Anlagenteil hinter der Scannerebene läuft vollautomatisch weiter, wenn AGV zum Beladen/Entladen durch den Scanner fährt). Im Übrigen geht das auch ohne voreilendes Merkmal (hatte ich nicht, demzufolge Auswirkung auf den Abstand, bis die SPS sagt "Ja, ist das AGV"), die Logik zur Unterscheidung Mensch-Material wird "nur" noch etwas komplexer...



Bei sowas macht das Erstellen der Risikobeurteilung und der sonstigen Sicherheitsdoku mindestens genausoviel Spass wie die eigentliche Applikation


----------



## dekuika (30 Januar 2022)

Bevor Du einen 5 stelligen Bertrag für 2 Laserscanner ausgibst, solltest Du über ausfahrbare Sicherheitsbügel nachdenken. Laserscanner und Lichtvorhänge sitzen ziemlich exponiert. Und wenn Du bei einem Bumper schon Angst vor Deinen Staplerfahrern hast, wird das dann ziemlich teuer. Zumal der Wagen nicht fährt, bis der neue Scanner eingebaut, oder (leider eigene Erfahrung) verbotenerweise überbrückt bzw. herausprogrammiert ist. Und Sicherheisschalter sind günstiger vorzuhalten als Scanner oder Lichtvorhänge.


----------



## dekuika (30 Januar 2022)

Induktive Sicherheitssensoren zertifiziert nach SIL 2/PL d | Pepperl+Fuchs
					

Anders als andere induktiv arbeitende Safety-Sensoren ermöglichen die induktiven Sicherheitssensoren eine zuverlässige Detektion ohne Blindbereich. Entdecken Sie die neuen Sensoren, welche die Sicherheit des Personals und der Maschinen verbessern …




					www.pepperl-fuchs.com
				




Diese Sensoren sind bei unseren Betonverteilern Bj. 2021 in den Sicherheitsbügeln verbaut.


----------



## Holzmichl (30 Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank an Alle für die rege Beteiligung an meinem "Problem". 

Das mit dem Laserscanner kann auf jeden Fall das Problem lösen.
Der Einbau wäre auch nicht das Problem, da die aufgesetzte Rollbahn auf dem Verfahrwagen um etwa 15cm seitlich übersteht, sodass man den Scanner versteckt unterhalb einbauen könnte.

Allerdings bevorzuge ich sowohl bei der regulären Programmierung und besonders bei Safety "KISS" - Keep It Small and Simple. Lieber die Mechanik, wenn möglich und sinnvoll, ein wenig aufwendiger ausführen und mit bisherigen Standard-Komponenten auskommen. Mechanik kann man wieder reparieren und brauche ich kein spezielles Fachpersonal mit Gefühl für Personensicherheit.
Und bei den Scannern sehe ich wieder eine relativ große Gefahr sich in allen Möglichkeiten zu verhaspeln. Zudem wäre bei einem Schaden der Schicht-Elektriker mit den unzähligen Parametern mit spezieller PC-Software mit der Reparatur überfordert.
Einen dritten Scanner vorprogrammiert auf Lager zu legen geht natürlich, treibt aber die Kosten wieder in die Höhe.
Wäre bei einem Defekt und reinem Austausch wieder eine "große" Erstabnahme notwendig? Funktionsprüfung wäre selbstverständlich.

Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall mal mit unserem Lieferanten für Sicherheitstechnik über die Variante Laserscanner sprechen. Schadet ja nicht.

Meine aktuelle Variante wäre eher etwas wie je Seite leicht vorstehend ein Paar SLG Ausführung Handschutz 400mm Höhe in einem U-Stahl geschützt, "schwimmend gelagert" und mit leichten Gasdruckfedern oder kleinen pneumatischen Führungszylindern in Position gehalten.
Sobald dazwischen unterbrochen wird oder die Einheit ausgelenkt wird, löst das SLG aus.

Würde dem Vorschlag von @dekuika sehr nahe kommen.
Oder tatsächlich ein reiner Bügel mit Safety-Ini's - bei uns standardmäßig von IFM, aber das nimmt sich nichts im Vergleich zu P+F.

Dass bei Auslösen der Absicherung kein Auto-Reset möglich ist, sehe ich nicht als Nachteil.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Januar 2022)

Ich ziehe Laserscanner einer selbst "gebastelten" mechanischen Lösung vor.
Deutlich einfacher in der Risikobeurteilung.
Der Austausch eines Laserscanners ist eigentlich kein Problem. Alle, die ich kenne, haben eine Speicherkarte.


----------



## dekuika (30 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich ziehe Laserscanner einer selbst "gebastelten" mechanischen Lösung vor.
> Deutlich einfacher in der Risikobeurteilung.
> Der Austausch eines Laserscanners ist eigentlich kein Problem. Alle, die ich kenne, haben eine Speicherkarte.


Ich kann Dich vollkommen verstehen, finde aber die Lösung mit 2 Scannern reichlich überdimensioniert. Er muss ja nur einen Bereich von ca. 10 cm vor und hinter dem Wagen absichern da sich der Wagen mit geringer Geschwindigkeit auf Schienen bewegt. Aber da scheiden sich die Geister.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Januar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich kann Dich vollkommen verstehen, finde aber die Lösung mit 2 Scannern reichlich überdimensioniert. Er muss ja nur einen Bereich von ca. 10 cm vor und hinter dem Wagen absichern da sich der Wagen mit geringer Geschwindigkeit auf Schienen bewegt. Aber da scheiden sich die Geister.


Ich hab persönlich schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Sicherheitsbügeln gesammelt.
Durch einen vorherigen Crash war so ein Bügel verzogen und hat dann verdammt spät ausgelöst.
Hatte damals - zum Glück - nur einen heftigen blauen Fleck.
Die Bügel wurden daraufhin gegen Bumper ersetzt.
Waren auch nicht der Hit, da zu empfindlich und anfällig.


----------



## dekuika (30 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab persönlich schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Sicherheitsbügeln gesammelt.
> Durch einen vorherigen Crash war so ein Bügel verzogen und hat dann verdammt spät ausgelöst.
> Hatte damals - zum Glück - nur einen heftigen blauen Fleck.
> Die Bügel wurden daraufhin gegen Bumper ersetzt.
> Waren auch nicht der Hit, da zu empfindlich und anfällig.


Ist ein Argument aber bei uns wäre Verschmutzung ein großes Problem. Und dagegen sind Sicherheitsbügel unempfindlich.


----------

